
“You make apps? I'm trying myself, but I'm having trouble just getting started” - jakemarsh
https://littlebitesofcocoa.com/100
======
minimaxir
Again, HN rules require the original title, unless the title itself is
bad/linkbaity. Using a quote from the article to get around this is still
linkbait.

~~~
jakemarsh
Ah got it, so no fun allowed _at all_. Understood. Thanks.

~~~
minimaxir
No, the purpose is to give everyone a fair playing field. If everyone did a
linkbait title, HN would be unreadable.

See the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

